# Probleme ecran rouge



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Septembre 2002)

Bonjour
Voila je crois que mon ibook 466SE achete en novembre 2000 est bon bour la poubelle.
Mon ecran est tout rouge, en fait le blanc est remplace par du rouge ce qui fait qu'il est inutilisable, racorde a la tele l'image est parfaite... c'est donc l'ecran bouh sniffff
Quelqun sait si ca peut se reparer, combien de million ca coute
Merci meme si je sais que je suis bon pour en racheter un autre


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sephi:</font><hr />* Bonjour
Voila je crois que mon ibook 466SE achete en novembre 2000 est bon bour la poubelle.
Mon ecran est tout rouge, en fait le blanc est remplace par du rouge ce qui fait qu'il est inutilisable, racorde a la tele l'image est parfaite... c'est donc l'ecran bouh sniffff
Quelqun sait si ca peut se reparer, combien de million ca coute
Merci meme si je sais que je suis bon pour en racheter un autre  *<hr /></blockquote>

une idée de réponse par  là où on trouve un écran à 349$ mais cela ne prend pas en compte la main d'oeuvre  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2002)

tu devrais demander à macinside, c'est surement le plus au courant des tarifs (c'est son job le SAV Apple)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Septembre 2002)

Ce qui m'embete un peu c de pas savoir exactement ce qui est casse, j'aimerais pas payer 350$ me payer des sueurs froides en l'installant pour voire que ca marche pas mieux...
Je l'ai achete a la fnac ils peuvent pas me dire ce qui est casse ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Septembre 2002)

Attention y a de l'amelioration j'ai appuye sur le bas de l'ecran et y a plus qu'une petite partie qui est rouge, je vais continue pour voire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Septembre 2002)

J'ai continue et c parti /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
J'espere que ca va pas revenir, merci pour l'aide qd meme


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Septembre 2002)

Merde c revenu.... Si j'appuie sur les cotes ca s'en va defois... je crois qu'il est foutu


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Septembre 2002)

J'ai trouve, si j'appuie tres fort sur les cote ca s'en va, si je relache ca revient aussitot, bon si quelqun a une idee, un site ou est decrit comment on ouvre l'ecran


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Septembre 2002)

mon pauvre ...encore un qui ne va pas bien dormir ce soir...bonne chance


----------

